# Sanded through clear coat



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

Some Humpty (OK me) has sanded thought the clear coat in a couple of places. One very minor spot, the other two are the size of a 50p. I want to avoid a full respray, for the moment, so what is the best alternative?

I can think of three obvious options
1) Mask the area and spray with CC from a can
2) Paint on CC from a paint4u kit then sand down
3) 'Wipe' on CC and base mix as suggested on one of the 'Scratch and stone chip removal thread' then sand.

Any other ideas?

It is silver metallic so I don't expect it to be perfect.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Where about are the rub throughs? Panel edges or middle?


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

Smallest one is middle of a panel and can only really be seen in the right/wrong light.

The two larger ones are on the drivers door pillar in the middle, but it isn't that wide.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

just clearcoat wont fix it , will need basecoat over the repair then clearcoat

option 4 , get it done by a pro before you make it worse


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Where was you're paint thickness gauge?and if you saw you went through once,I would've thought you show a little more caution.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> just clearcoat wont fix it , will need basecoat over the repair then clearcoat
> 
> option 4 , get it done by a pro before you make it worse


This man speaks the truth.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> just clearcoat wont fix it , will need basecoat over the repair then clearcoat
> 
> option 4 , get it done by a pro before you make it worse


This, in my humble opinion is the only option.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

suspal said:


> Where was you're paint thickness gauge?and if you saw you went through once,I would've thought you show a little more caution.


Have a PTG because I knew I would sanding. The rubbed through area (185um) is still thicker than other parts of the panel (170um), but less than others (190-200um). Compared to the opposite side, and rest of the car, (110-120um) it looks like it has already been resprayed once.

It was sanded as it was going dark and I used Unigrit around a pad instead of the daisies I'd used elsewhere, despite artificial floodlighting the difference in paint didn't show itself up until daylight.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

krissyn said:


> Have a PTG because I knew I would sanding. The rubbed through area (185um) is still thicker than other parts of the panel (170um), but less than others (190-200um). Compared to the opposite side, and rest of the car, (110-120um) it looks like it has already been resprayed once.
> 
> It was sanded as it was going dark and I used Unigrit around a pad instead of the daisies I'd used elsewhere, despite artificial floodlighting the difference in paint didn't show itself up until daylight.


All the more reason to so caution,never mind a lesson learn't.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

suspal said:


> Where was you're paint thickness gauge?and if you saw you went through once,I would've thought you show a little more caution.


will a paint gauge tell you how thick the clear coat is?


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

XRDAN said:


> will a paint gauge tell you how thick the clear coat is?


Not unless its one of they fancy ones that tell you layer by layer thickness,

The majority of them will just tell you the thickness down till the body work


----------

